
Proji v0.18.1: The project scaffolding tool now supports GitHub and Gitlab - nikoksr
https://github.com/nikoksr/proji
======
_frkl
Nice. Does this also support templated files like cookiecutter? If not, I
guess one can always call cookiecutter from this...

~~~
nikoksr
Thank you for your feedack! :)

Yes. In your class config you can tell proji to create a file in the new
project based on a given template. Templates are stored in
'~/.config/proji/templates' and can be of any type(txt, py, go,..). In
addition, proji can execute shell scripts, which practically offers unlimited
possibilities.

For more information about files, scripts and templates you may read this part
of the docs: [https://github.com/nikoksr/proji#setting-up-a-
class-](https://github.com/nikoksr/proji#setting-up-a-class-)

